# Parlour's



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey, I was just wondering what i may need to know for a parlour roller i might be getting off mookeeman's dad when he gets some young. I currently have homers and classic old frills but dont know anything i will need for parlours?

Do they nest on the ground?

Anything i need do to make them roll?

Will they roll in coop?

How far can they fly upwards?

THANKS!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

yea, they nest on the ground,
but you need to place them in a low place, so that they cant fly up.
if they can fly up about 2 feet the will roll.
so keep them in a low place,

you dont need anything to make them roll, you just have to give them plenty of rest and shake them, when you shake them, release them low, they will roll for you.

they can fly about 2 feet high,
but thats just mines,

i have heard that they can fly up to a perch about 5 feet high.
but i havent seen one.

hope this answers your question.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Parlor tumblers are supposed to be kept in short cages, which most of the ones I've seen are just from the ground up. If you have them in a loft where they can actually fly up and get somewhere, they may lose their rolling habits (or at least the babies might, if they get in the habit of flying normally from the time its weaned). You'll want the nest boxes/bowls on the bottom of the cage, loft, ground, or...wherever...you get the idea


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Paul Gamino*

*Hi PIGEON LOWER,One of the best breeders of Parlour Rollers in the country is PAUL GAMINO go to his web site, www.angelfire.com/super2/04footerparlorroller He has broken the records for the longest rolls*GEORGE


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I would only be getting one for fun. So are you saying i shouldnt keep it in my loft 7ft by 12ft and 6/half ft tall.?

I was wondering how long a day could i let it roll and how often?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No, I wouldn't keep it in anything taller than 3 or 4 feet.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay thanks., what about the rolling how often and how long?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hopefully someone more smart is parlor rollers will come along and answer that. I've never had one myself, I just know people who have


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pigeon lower said:


> I would only be getting one for fun. So are you saying i shouldnt keep it in my loft 7ft by 12ft and 6/half ft tall.?
> 
> I was wondering how long a day could i let it roll and how often?


*Hi PIGEON LOWER, Why don't you go to PAUL GAMINO's web site that I posted earyier he has a e-mail address and would answer your question. He is expert in the USA.* GEORGE


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Pigeon lower said:


> Okay thanks., what about the rolling how often and how long?



they will roll often in a loft thats nicely tall.
and you dont want that because they will rip their butt.
i have seen it happen they will roll so often that all their tail feathers are broken then it affects there butt.

and how long is depended on the family of parlors tat you have, some only roll like 15 feet far, but some have rolled up to more than 40ft long?
mines only roll like 20 far sometimes less.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

rember to keep them in a short loft. or basket.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Make sure that nothing can reach through the sides of their pen and get them. 
I suggest having solid sides for at least the first 8 inches or so. 
If an animal panics them, they often roll until they hit the side of the pen, where if there are large enough openings they may be caught.
Keith


----------



## parlor man (Jul 11, 2010)

first never ever put your parlors with flying birds. They will try to fly and in return roll in the loft. 2x2x1.6 high is good enough for a pair of palors. 
Don't roll them everyday that is not good. I rarly roll my palors and only roll them near compitition time to get them lock in. After they've locked in I don't touch them until the compitition day comes.


----------

